# Methods of payment for buying & selling classified items



## RIrail (May 5, 2008)

Hi folks,
I was just wondering what is the preferred method to buy or sell items in the classified section of this form, i.e. check, pay pal, money order?

Thanks
Steve


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Being in Australia I prefer Pay Pal to deal with the USA because it is easy. I have purchase a few Items from MLS classifieds, all was very easy. Tried selling, but no one purchased 

Alan


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

I like paypal due to speed and some level of buyer [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I like PayPal too, but there are some things you should know.

Paypal costs to take money from someone, unless that person specifies that the money is a gift. The rates are listed on the PayPal site.

The other day I updated my credit card information on PayPal, using their link to the site, and immediately noted that there were several small, but unauthorized, charges on my card from various web sites. I can't say whether this is the fault of PayPal security, or potentially spyware on my computer..., but neither McAffey nor Malware find any viruses or Trojans. I don't know if they look for spyware.

I had to cancel the card and will TELEPHONE the new number in to Paypal when the new card is issued.


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Posted By toddalin on 10 Apr 2012 12:36 PM 


The other day I updated my credit card information on PayPal, using their link to the site,issued.

Was this an email that was sent to you asking you to update your info? If so it sounds like a phishing email got you. If I receive an email like that. I'll go directly to the site in a seperate tab or window to look/update my info. NEVER use a link provided in an email.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Nutz-n-Bolts on 10 Apr 2012 12:51 PM 
Posted By toddalin on 10 Apr 2012 12:36 PM 


The other day I updated my credit card information on PayPal, using their link to the site,issued.

Was this an email that was sent to you asking you to update your info? If so it sounds like a phishing email got you. If I receive an email like that. I'll go directly to the site in a seperate tab or window to look/update my info. NEVER use a link provided in an email. 

It was a legit Paypal e-mail. It was not a general "update your information" type solicitation. My card date had in fact expired.


----------

